# Natural-born painkiller found in human saliva



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2006)

"Saliva from humans has yielded a natural painkiller up to six times more powerful than morphine, researchers say.                             	                               The substance, dubbed opiorphin, may spawn a new generation of natural painkillers that relieve pain as well as morphine but without the addictive and psychological side effects of the traditional drug."
http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn10514&feedId=online-news_rss20


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 15, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> "Saliva from humans has yielded a natural painkiller up to six times more powerful than morphine, researchers say.                                                                The substance, dubbed opiorphin, may spawn a new generation of natural painkillers that relieve pain as well as morphine but without the addictive and psychological side effects of the traditional drug."
> http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn10514&feedId=online-news_rss20



Thats really cool  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 15, 2006)

I wonder if this is "old Knowledge" in a sense, and led to the idea of "Kiss it better"


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds like to me a messy but healthier alternative to morphine/painkiller addicts that they just sit around a room and spit on each other. Hmmmm. 


YUCK! (at the thought)


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 15, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> I wonder if this is "old Knowledge" in a sense, and led to the idea of "Kiss it better"



Or lick your wounds...


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 15, 2006)

that too


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 15, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Or lick your wounds...



I do tend to recall something about Dog saliva having an blood coagulant present... so, literally licking wounds make them better


----------

